# Anyone else having wrist problems?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has had problems from printing. Also if there is something you do like wrap your wrist to print. Thanks.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> Just curious if anyone has had problems from printing. Also if there is something you do like wrap your wrist to print. Thanks.


I used to post threads like this, until people suggested an auto. Needless to say I went auto. lol

The only thing I can think of that helped while I printed manually was to push instead of pull. Also helps by using more of your legs and body instead of just your forearms. So basically stiffen your arms/shoulders and push with your entire body.


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> I used to post threads like this, until people suggested an auto. Needless to say I went auto. lol
> 
> The only thing I can think of that helped while I printed manually was to push instead of pull. Also helps by using more of your legs and body instead of just your forearms. So basically stiffen your arms/shoulders and push with your entire body.


TshirtGuru hit the nail on the head there. You really *have* to push your squeegees! Pulling is such an awkward motion for your wrists and forearms that you're bound to get carpal tunnel from it. Women, for some reason, are much more susceptible to it than men. I would definitely teach yourself how to push that squeegee instead of pull it. You will thank yourself after a few hours of printing.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

MikeVastex said:


> TshirtGuru hit the nail on the head there. You really *have* to push your squeegees! Pulling is such an awkward motion for your wrists and forearms that you're bound to get carpal tunnel from it. Women, for some reason, are much more susceptible to it than men. I would definitely teach yourself how to push that squeegee instead of pull it. You will thank yourself after a few hours of printing.


I always push...

Hey Mike...glad you posted on my thread. Just wanted to tell you I am currently going ALL Vastex. Just bought a used 6 color/6 station... I have also posted EVERYWHERE that I am looking for a used Econo II dryer, but nobody seems to want to give them up. Love the product. Troy


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I've bought a few "ergo" squeegees from Ryonet and a few other places. They keep your wrist and arms at a more natural angle. I also switched to the push and it made a difference.

When I'm doing a long multi-color job, I use different squeegee types (handle not blade) for each color. For instance, ryonet ergo on white, standard on red, and a different plastic ergo handle on blue. That way each stroke is a slightly different grip/angle of wrist to arm and not as repetitive. This seems to help.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flagrant-T said:


> When I'm doing a long multi-color job, I use different squeegee types (handle not blade) for each color. For instance, ryonet ergo on white, standard on red, and a different plastic ergo handle on blue. That way each stroke is a slightly different grip/angle of wrist to arm and not as repetitive. This seems to help.
> 
> Good luck!
> Nick


That is a good idea..thanks


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> I always push...
> 
> Hey Mike...glad you posted on my thread. Just wanted to tell you I am currently going ALL Vastex. Just bought a used 6 color/6 station... I have also posted EVERYWHERE that I am looking for a used Econo II dryer, but nobody seems to want to give them up. Love the product. Troy


Well.. Being that you always push already, maybe type of squeegee would make a difference. Also, pallet height makes a big difference. Too high or too low can make the push a little more tiring on your body and more specifically your wrists.

That's GREAT to hear! How old is the 6 color/ 6 station press? I usually keep my eyes peeled on ebay and other classifieds for our equipment but the EC-II's are definitely not popping up on a regular basis. I see the older Big-Reds from time to time and the DB series when people are upgrading. If I see something I'll send you a pm with info on it.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

MikeVastex said:


> That's GREAT to hear! How old is the 6 color/ 6 station press? I usually keep my eyes peeled on ebay and other classifieds for our equipment but the EC-II's are definitely not popping up on a regular basis. I see the older Big-Reds from time to time and the DB series when people are upgrading. If I see something I'll send you a pm with info on it.


The press is an '05 model...and I love it. I seen an EC-II on ebay this last week in PA, but the guy was not interested in shipping it. Yeah if you come across anything I am trying to upgrade all my equipment... So press is done, but still looking for VRS, lightbox, flash, and dryer. Thanks Troy


----------



## gearbranders (Oct 16, 2009)

I switched to push after reading several threads on this site, and it definitely makes a difference! I find it's not only easier on my wrists but I also seem to lay down ink more consistently with the push method.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

yes, but I'm just getting old. I use Aleve. Never used to. I always pull the squeegee.


----------



## Yo' Daddy (Aug 17, 2007)

I have heard that when printing water based inks, one should pull. Why would this be? I doesn't seem like the ink or shirt would know the difference.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

If you don't have enough ink in your screen when manually printing waterbase (HUGE nono for WB considering its tendency to dry in the screen), you won't have enough lubrication to push and will need to pull.

If you have adequate ink in your screen it won't be an issue, but I always push.

Get an automatic. We have one and if i had to do it all over again, I would have gotten the auto much, much sooner.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I put my foot in my mouth! Now I have tendonitis on my wrist. It comes and goes depending on how much I use it. I'm only 25 and can barely lift anything heavy. I try resting it as much as possible but I have to print so I'm not exactly sure what I can do. The wrist problem started when I printed more than I should have in one day...I'm a bit worried this will be chronic.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> I put my foot in my mouth! Now I have tendonitis on my wrist. It comes and goes depending on how much I use it. I'm only 25 and can barely lift anything heavy. I try resting it as much as possible but I have to print so I'm not exactly sure what I can do. The wrist problem started when I printed more than I should have in one day...I'm a bit worried this will be chronic.


My problems went away, sure I have gotten better form. I feel like some of mine was also do to working out.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> I put my foot in my mouth! Now I have tendonitis on my wrist. It comes and goes depending on how much I use it. I'm only 25 and can barely lift anything heavy. I try resting it as much as possible but I have to print so I'm not exactly sure what I can do. The wrist problem started when I printed more than I should have in one day...I'm a bit worried this will be chronic.


I'm not even 22 yet and I have some pretty shot wrists. I started using an arthritis cream on my hands and wrists and it actually does work pretty well. Also started taking MSM daily which is suppose to help lubricate the joints... seems to be helping out. I always pull the squeegee, tried to push, but I just can seem to get a consistent result.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

try doing some hand exercises..about every 2 hours stop what you are doing for about 5 minutes and move those wrist and fingers. gives you and your hands a break..stretch, rotate, wiggle feels better after.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm using an auto and thought that would be the end of pain! I know exactly what I did wrong though, I started loading shirts using my thumbs to open the bottom end of the shirt so I could load faster. I started this one day because I had a rush next day order of 500 shirts and only had 2 hours of workday left. 

I use a wrist brace when I print now, but I'm really hoping there won't be permanent damage. This has been going on since 4 months but comes and goes now. Hurts especially during the morning but gets better as I use the wrist a bit and stretch it out. I have the same tendonitis that newborn moms get from picking up their kids the wrong way. I also do compression heat/cold therapy and it helps.


----------



## 757 Grafix (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a couple suggestions for you, try to buy an ergo friendly squeegee, one that conforms to your hand. Also, the handle surface should make full contact with your fingers and surface of the palm of your hand. Padding the handle with a compressible surface can reduce hand pain and fatigue significantly


----------



## RanR (Dec 14, 2010)

Having printed by hand from 1981 to 2001 - I was always concerned about Carpel Tunnel Syndrone. I started my screen printing routine with some execises involving isometrics for the wrists that were from a screen printing magazine article concerning this CTS problem. This seemed to work for me - I used to print long days during the busy season, and never remember pain in my wrists. I do remember pain in my palms - I glued some big fat rubber grips on the squeegee - and it was comfy - would always use this squeegee for all my white ink printing and for the one color jobs.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

If you take a step back and and step forward as you push the squeegee it will also help. Keeping your arms "
extended".


----------



## BogginOnaBudget (Sep 20, 2010)

the push stroke is alot better on the wrist, this may sound kinnda funny but ive been using the energy armor negative ion bracelets and i can seriously tell a difference in my wrist pain and flexibility... it may not work for everyone but it has made a difference in my sitiuation.. maybe give it a try


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an ancient thread, but I'm having issues with this so I figured it would be worth the gravedig. 

Anybody else got any suggestions for wrist pain? I'm getting a stabbing pain in my wrist even though I use ergo squeegees and a push stroke. Tonight it started happening after 4 prints. Y'all got any advice besides buying an auto?


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> Just curious if anyone has had problems from printing. Also if there is something you do like wrap your wrist to print. Thanks.


Printing can wreak havoc on your wrists for sure. There are some ergonomic squeegee options you may want to look at.


----------

